# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Late Night Special - Secret Love

## Lennie

Not sure if this is true, its from Wikipedia,



*Hollyoaks: Secret Love (2007)*  
The new late night show Secret love will include Jessica Harris and Kris Fisher rekindeling their love to each other while Zoe, Zac and Will are on their Easter Holidays. After hooking up at the Easter Ball there's no stopping them now...

----------


## Abbie

oooo I hope so, I love the late night episodes and I quite like these lot of Students

----------


## Footie_Chick

Yeah these students are probablt the best lot they have had in a while, I think the late nights are brilliant as they can tackle all sorts of storylines, so something big must go down in it.

----------


## x Amby x

I love the Late Night specials, however im not sure that this one will be able to top the last one! But im sure this will be fantastic as great characters are involved! It should be very good!

----------


## Katy

nothing will be able to top the last one, it just so happened thata big storyline needed finishing, mind you the one wilth Ellie and Toby on the roof was good as well. 

It sounds interesting if it does go ahead.

----------


## JoeBoy1987

just been on wiki and there is a new late nite speciel been added and says that :

Hollyoaks: Missing You (2007) 
A power cut in the village leads to reconcilliations between Calvin and Louise, elsewhere Mercedes is brutally raped in the alley way. Meanwhile in Drive and Buy a robbery goes wrong when Neville and Suzanne Ashworth are held captive, with one being gunned and killed.

----------


## Katy

that all seems rather dramatic for one night. Its hard to believe if its true on Wiki.

----------


## JoeBoy1987

> that all seems rather dramatic for one night. Its hard to believe if its true on Wiki.


yeah but might be one of those all week deals like andy the rapist ones

----------


## Carlyyy.maytee

aww bless.

When will this be displayed?

----------


## di marco

did anything ever come of these? i like the latenight specials, hope they do another one soon if these arent true

----------

